# Foot problems



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

I clipped Noels wings and today in an attempt to fly she crashed into the wall by her cage when I picked her up it seems like her foot isn't working all that great so first thing tomorrow I am off to the vet I hope its nothing serious. She dosn't seem in pain just not using it much. Has this happend to anyone elses Tiels??


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It has happened before but not to that extent. Baby flew or tried to fly to my desk and after she was holding her food oddly. Like you, I said I would take her to the vet but a couple of hours later she seemed fine. Just watch her and see how it goes- hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've not had it happen before, but sometimes by guys will manage to hurt their foot on something, they hold it up tight for a while and then they're totally over it. I think it's a good idea you're taking her to the vet.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Well she is bearing weight on the foot now and using it more also her feet have warmed up again. I hope its nothing to horrible I think shes getting better with it I still plan on a quick trip to the vet tomorrow however.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Birds tend to over exaggerate injuries.  Don't worry too much. It's still a good idea to get it checked by the vet, if it's nothing then at least you'll have confirmation and be able to stop worrying.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks I appriciate the advice I was wondering however what are the signs of stress if any I know cold feet is bad but what else?? And its impossible not to worry I worry constantly.. My friends tell me if I didn't worry I wouldn't know what to do with myself.. I must mommy everything I have been like that my whole life..


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Is she walking properly and perching normal? If yes then it's probably not anything serious. Relax. =) Here is an article (more detailed) on cold/hot feet. It's about budgies but also applies to tiels.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the information on the foot problems.. She is fine now acting as tho it hasn't happend but just to be safe I will have my vet give her a once over she hasn't been for a check up since it hasn't been that long since I got her. Thanks again guys I would be seriously freaking if it hadn't been for you guys!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad she's ok. Let us know how the vet check up goes!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

I posted this in the wing clipping section and forgot that I needed to post it here incase everyone didnt read the other post.. the vet said shes in great health and that she probly just bumped her foot good no broken bones so YAY! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad she's ok!


----------

